# Did he break my dogs ear?



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

Lincoln was 9 weeks when w head our couple friend came over for a visit. They have a 2 years old lab and just start going to obedience class. They were telling me what they learn in the class that day about teach them to stop biting by pulling the ear. And to illustrate that, instead of pulling their own dogs ear, he pulls Lincoln's! The one that already stood up! 

Lincoln is now 11 weeks. That ear that was pulled went down and in the flying nun stage (according to the other thread I read). Another ear is now up. 

It makes me wonder; if he hadnt pull that ear, would that ear be up by now? did he break my dog ear??!


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! I have never been told that pulling a dogs ear will stop them biting and I am not sure that I would do that, but for him to do that to your dog is totally wrong. I am not sure how you could tell if the ear was damaged from being pulled or if it just went down due to normal puppy teething. I know that at 11 weeks they are teething and the ears are usually up and down at diffrent points. Did the puppy yell or paw at his ear after your friend pulled it? Did he act hurt after? I guess to know for sure you would have to have your vet look at him.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Did your dog yelp? I would think he'd have to yank pretty dang hard (I disagree with this form of obedience "training" especially for such a young pup!!) to ruin an ear. I would assume it just went down for a bit, and will eventually come back up...but I am no expert, could always have your vet check it out when you get his next set of shots


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

No he didnt yelp or seem hurts. I will ask the vet to look at them closely next visit  And i agree! I will never pull my dogs ear no matter what he did. Let alone let others do it. We threw them out pretty quick. They like to teach me how to raise my dog. This include telling me to neuter him as soon as I get him. Tell me to smack my dog when he chew. Tell me to not let the dog play outside, only to go potty (they live in a one bedroom apartment). Tell me to take him to petsmart while he's a puppy because I will get a lot of attention. Tell me I'm crazy to wait on breeder to get my pup and that I can go get those selling in the parking lot. Sometimes I feel like she purposely giving me all this bad advice since its all sounds so stupid.

So how long is the teething last?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

It's probably ok. My dogs ear was up and then flopped back down for a few weeks and now both ears are back up.

I've read teething is up to 6 months. My dog is almost 5 months and is still teething.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think the ear will be fine as long as he didn't act like it was a serious problem. I would have exploded on that person though. That's a good way to create a head shy dog.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

. Dumb!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Not for the ears because I am like put ur hands on me , kids or dog, problem!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I had a shep one time with big ears that did not stand till a year old.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

my pup teethed up to 6 months ... 9 months now he just loves to chew on everything for the sake of chewing. The wanting to chew for some dogs just doesn't go away


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Next time pull his ears!*

(and maybe throw in a twist!)


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ears go up and down several times during the first year. It's a puppy/growing thing. I'm sure your pup will be just fine. Next time tell your friend to keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for response! 

She wonder why I don't use her trainer. If her trainer teach their students to pull the ears for disciplinary action, I would never go near that place.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My question is - Are you sure this is a friend?


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't think they meant to ruin his ears. They think they are good with dog and well experienced so they should tell me how to raise mine. I don't know much about dog either but since they have a lab I guess lab doesn't have ear problem since they don't have to go up


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

no way people never should grab your dogs like that if someone grabs my dog i am on them right away if its a collar or anything no one puts their hands on my dog except me, people are stupid and you dont know what they will try

ive heard of a gsd ear breaking like this but it was pulled hard


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Fkennedy said:


> They like to teach me how to raise my dog. This include telling me to neuter him as soon as I get him. Tell me to smack my dog when he chew. Tell me to not let the dog play outside, only to go potty (they live in a one bedroom apartment). Tell me to take him to petsmart while he's a puppy because I will get a lot of attention. Tell me I'm crazy to wait on breeder to get my pup and that I can go get those selling in the parking lot. Sometimes I feel like *she purposely giving me all this bad advice since its all sounds so stupid.
> *


Hopefully she is doing it in jest on purpose, because if this is really how she thinks, well, I would hate to be her dog.
This is stupid, terribly bad advice, you are certainly right about that.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I think you have good instincts. Just because someone's "had dogs", doesn't mean they know squat about raising them. 

Follow your gut, get some good training books, search the forum for training and raising, and look up puppy/dog training in your area. Meet the trainers without your pup first, and see what their philosophy is.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gilly1331 said:


> Ears go up and down several times during the first year. It's a puppy/growing thing. I'm sure your pup will be just fine. Next time tell your friend to keep their hands to themselves.


All of the above.


----------

